# Suspicious White pieces in Felix Wet Food



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi, my cats like felix but from the last two months I’ve been finding suspicious tiny white pieces in felix food. In some variety like salman the food is full of white pieces and since eating these pouches my cats are regularly off their food sometimes and have been vomiting or having upset stomachs. Is anybody else noticing these white bits in felix if they use this brand and are their cats ok eating this food with white pieces?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

A photo might help.
Sometimes they come up with a new 'improved' recipe which the cats don't like.
Are these suspicious pieces there when the pouch is freshly opened or after it's been in the dish for a while?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

jasmine2 said:


> Hi, my cats like felix but from the last two months I've been finding suspicious tiny white pieces in felix food. In some variety like salman the food is full of white pieces and since eating these pouches my cats are regularly off their food sometimes and have been vomiting or having upset stomachs. Is anybody else noticing these white bits in Felix if they use this brand and are their cats ok eating this food with white pieces?


 Photos, as previously suggested, would be helpful. Photo to the manufacturers might also give you some answers (or you may get fobbed off) . Which Felix is it . . . the GAIL, Doubly Delicious, Tasty Shreds? I am currently feeding the GAIL to two girls while dad is away and I have not noticed any changes since February when I last fed them. Could it be little bits of fat? Show us a pic and we may be able to make suggestions. It is worrying that both of them are vomiting. How big are the white pieces . . . I know I never leave wet food down in this hot weather with windows open as I've had bluebottles come in and lay eggs (which present as little white bits) on what they leave . . . that is really horrid.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

My cats aren't eating as well with the heat and I do notice white 'bits' in the leftover food which certainly wasn't visible straight out of the can. 

I don't know what it is (it's not white fatty pieces that you see in some brands) but I certainly see it in more than one brand.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

gskinner123 said:


> My cats aren't eating as well with the heat and I do notice white 'bits' in the leftover food which certainly wasn't visible straight out of the can.
> 
> I don't know what it is (it's not white fatty pieces that you see in some brands) but I certainly see it in more than one brand.


 True, the fatty bits are normally more yellowish and are present in the 400g cans of Animonda Carny, Feringa etc when you get to the bottom of the can so you can either mix it in (I don't bother as mine won't eat it) or you can leave it there.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I saw mention of this in another thread recently but I don't know if it was you @jasmine2 or someone else. My advice is the same. Save the packets, including one already opened showing the bits and contact the manufacturer with photographs and stop feeding it to your cats until you know if it is normal to the product.

Buy a new batch. Check the dates and lot numbers on the ones you have, and buy new ones that have different dates and numbers and see if they are the same.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

It would appear that OP has not been back, so assume she has worked out what the white pieces are.


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi, sorry I’m shifting soon so was busy in packing. I will post the picture of the food with white bits. Today when I opened new pouches of chicken flavour those were full with white bits and my cats have been sleepy all day and off their food now. I checked reviews of felix food on trust pilot and one gentleman was complaining about the same thing. He had contacted the manufacturer and their customer service has said after checking the batch number that these are now manufactured in Russia instead of UK. He said he has stopped buying this food. I’m stuck with felix because my cats love felix. I’ve spend lots of money on high quality food but they don’t like it. I don’t know what to do. Most high protein food is pate style and they like flaked pieces in jelly like felix.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@jasmine2: It sounds rather worrying . .. . have you complained yourself to the manufacturers? Re. a replacement food, have you looked thro' zooplus.co.uk - there is bound to be something there that they will like. Miamor do various pouches with slices, they do a ragout which they seem ok with and altho' they don't normally like pate, Miamor do a mousse (Miamor pastete) which they all like (especially the pheasant).


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

It infuriates me when manufacturers change the recipe,and/or in this case, the country of origin.
You'd think that a company responsible for making cat food would at least know something about cats and just how picky/fussy they can be. They should be aware that we have spent time and money on trialling various foods, and having found something the cats will tolerate/like/doesn't upset tummies etc then it's very important not to change anything about it, and they should *properly understand the consequences for cat and owner of such changes and the difficulties caused.*


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Cully said:


> It infuriates me when manufacturers change the recipe,and/or in this case, the country of origin.
> You'd think that a company responsible for making cat food would at least know something about cats and just how picky/fussy they can be. They should be aware that we have spent time and money on trialling various foods, and having found something the cats will tolerate/like/doesn't upset tummies etc then it's very important not to change anything about it, and they should *properly understand the consequences for cat and owner of such changes and the difficulties caused.*


Thinking about it, I know a couple of people who say that they have stopped feeding the AGAIL as they suspect it has changed and the quality is not acceptable now. They both used to buy the large packs (about 120?), not the packs of 12, and both reckon their cats are leaving a lot of it.


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

Very true, today I will go to pets at home to look for something else. The question is if the cats will eat it or not. I’ve tried Zooplus and nearly all their food but my cats will only eat it if not given to them every day as a main meal.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

jasmine2 said:


> Very true, today I will go to pets at home to look for something else. The question is if the cats will eat it or not. I've tried Zooplus and nearly all their food but my cats will only eat it if not given to them every day as a main meal.


My cats are the same with pate, although there are a few they will eat every other day so long as I offer some jelly pouches as well! Miamor and Catessy pate are popular here, they are very soft. You can get other chunks in jelly on Zooplus like Miamor, Catessy, Affinity and Concept for Life and of course also Almo Nature. They are all worth trying. In pet shops mine like Wellness Core pouches, that was their breakfast today. It's quite a healthy one. Hope you find something which suits your kitties.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I still hope to see some pictures of this food and the white pieces @jasmine2 ?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Calvine said:


> Thinking about it, I know a couple of people who say that they have stopped feeding the AGAIL as they suspect it has changed and the quality is not acceptable now. They both used to buy the large packs (about 120?), not the packs of 12, and both reckon their cats are leaving a lot of it.


I mostly buy the 12 packs as I don't want to end up throwing a big pack away if the quality is not as usual. It's not just agail either. I buy Felix kitten selection in jelly, and poultry selection too. Some flavours she just doesn't like and never has, so end up going to feed my visitor, Sooty who will eat virtually anything. I can live with that as I'm not exactly wasting it by feeding him.
These were my lifeline until recently but now she has started to refuse them. 
The only other she will eat is Gourmet Gold salmon terrine and the tuna variety too. I throw in the 'once every few days' Thrive chicken too but I genuinely don't think she tolerates chicken well and isn't just being fussy with it.
I've tried most of everything else I can get hold of reasonably easily so am really annoyed about this turn about this change with Felix.


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

Cully said:


> I mostly buy the 12 packs as I don't want to end up throwing a big pack away if the quality is not as usual. It's not just agail either. I buy Felix kitten selection in jelly, and poultry selection too. Some flavours she just doesn't like and never has, so end up going to feed my visitor, Sooty who will eat virtually anything. I can live with that as I'm not exactly wasting it by feeding him.
> These were my lifeline until recently but now she has started to refuse them.
> The only other she will eat is Gourmet Gold salmon terrine and the tuna variety too. I throw in the 'once every few days' Thrive chicken too but I genuinely don't think she tolerates chicken well and isn't just being fussy with it.
> I've tried most of everything else I can get hold of reasonably easily so am really annoyed about this turn about this change with Felix.


It's very wrong of the manufacturers to do this to us and to our cats. The quality of felix is not good anymore and with Suspicious looking white pieces in the food I don't want to feed my cat this food any more.


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

Today I took pictures of the food


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I think they look like tiny bits of fat . . . but it's hard to tell and I must say I've never seen bits of fat in the pouches when I've fed cats for a friend. Can you send the photos to their quality control (or whoever deals with these matters)?



Cully said:


> I mostly buy the 12 packs


She has four cats, so a mega-pack has always been more convenient, but now she will no longer buy it.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

The only packets I recall with similar looking bits were Animonda exotic.
I used to buy the ostrich sometimes. I think the bits in the Animonda were taurine. I don't have any of those packets at the moment but they always had the flakes. The Animonda wasn't jelly but pate.


----------



## Bb87 (Sep 26, 2020)

jasmine2 said:


> Hi, my cats like felix but from the last two months I've been finding suspicious tiny white pieces in felix food. In some variety like salman the food is full of white pieces and since eating these pouches my cats are regularly off their food sometimes and have been vomiting or having upset stomachs. Is anybody else noticing these white bits in felix if they use this brand and are their cats ok eating this food with white pieces?


I too have had the same problem. Dont usually use forums but only came on google today to find out what the weird white pieces in the food are. I don't think they are fat as they are hard, grainy to the touch and break into tiny particles when you rub them with your fingers. What's worse is, if left over night and the cat bowl dries, even if shes finished her food, the little white bits are hard like hard brittle flakes, and if you rub them they turn to powder. This is quite worrying as it doesnt look right at all. I'll attach some images too. Funny enough there are multiple languages listed on the packet (not uncommon I know, but the packaging seems foreign) Russian on the back of the packet, and underneath on the date it says 05.2022 RU 40/1.

I will contact quality control too, as I think this is a major problem.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Whatever the manufacturers are producing and marketing as Felix is now, due to whatever changes have been made, unacceptable to our cats They just wont eat it. And although it never smelt particularly appealing to me, as a human, it now absolutely stinks!! 
What on earth are they using now? It's very worrying as we have very strict regulations regarding pet food manufacturing, but not all countries do. What are they putting into our pets food, and is it disease free?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Bb87 said:


> I too have had the same problem. Dont usually use forums but only came on google today to find out what the weird white pieces in the food are. I don't think they are fat as they are hard, grainy to the touch and break into tiny particles when you rub them with your fingers. What's worse is, if left over night and the cat bowl dries, even if shes finished her food, the little white bits are hard like hard brittle flakes, and if you rub them they turn to powder. This is quite worrying as it doesnt look right at all. I'll attach some images too. Funny enough there are multiple languages listed on the packet (not uncommon I know, but the packaging seems foreign) Russian on the back of the packet, and underneath on the date it says 05.2022 RU 40/1.
> 
> I will contact quality control too, as I think this is a major problem.


Thank you for adding such descriptive detail. I'm wondering if these white bits are part of the vitamin/mineral mix that is not being properly mixed and absorbed. The concern pf course is why, what is in that mix that it won't mix and absorb. Most of these types of mixes come from China, and I would not be feeding this product to my cat.

Surely everyone remembers the melamine poisoning of 2007 when hundreds of brands were (finally, after many deaths) recalled and tens of thousands of pets died.


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

I’m very worried about these white pieces but my cats only like felix. I’m trying different brands but most good brands are pate and they don’t like pate. I’m trying to add blink to their diet but not every day as they don’t eat it enthusiastically if given everyday. I’m hoping they will get used to blink and than I can change them from felix to blink. I will also try canagen.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

jasmine2 said:


> I'm very worried about these white pieces but my cats only like felix I'm trying different brands but most good brands are pate and they don't like pate. I'm trying to add blink to their diet but not every day as they don't eat it enthusiastically if given everyday. I'm hoping they will get used to blink and than I can change them from felix to blink. I will also try canagen.


I have the same problem with pate foods. So I do use some felix AGAIL as it's often the only thing the fussy ones will eat.

I've also noticed the white pieces in the food. The description @Bb87 gave is good. The bits are hard and flat, but crumble really easily.

Not happy about this at all, like feeding Felix wasn't bad enough in the first place.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Why not try Miamor Ragout Royal in jelly, it is a better bet than Felix but close enough if your cats like that style. They also have cream and gravy versions I think.

I have seen similar as mentioned, in Animonda packets and I was not sure what it was but my best guess was added taurine.


----------



## Callidora (Sep 12, 2020)

Hi all, I was wondering about this several weeks ago and I saw a thread on here (I’m at a loss to find it now) that explained what the white bits are and even provided a direct quote from felix. They’re apparently tiny pieces of bone, purposely added to give cats a calcium boost. Perfectly safe and apparently good for cats. I can’t find any info online but if the author of the post I’m referring to sees this, please add a link, because I can’t find it anywhere:Nailbiting


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that it is the vitamin/ minerals that just hasn't fully dissolved. I've seen little white pieces like this an a variety of wet pet food, both high and poor quality, for many, many years.


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

I got this as well - i buy the 48 sachet packs. Must admit i was mesmerised as well. I actually wondered if it was fly eggs!

better news is felix appear to gave changed their packaging - not good as far as im concerned. Can no longer open those big boxes at the top. Side openings only

there is however no more white bits in tbe boxes I am getting though

i think the explanation of bone seems plausible. My cats prefer felix over most as well. Our 19 month old Siamese / its the only wet food agrees with her and she does not like dry food.


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

jasmine2 said:


> I'm very worried about these white pieces but my cats only like felix. I'm trying different brands but most good brands are pate and they don't like pate. I'm trying to add blink to their diet but not every day as they don't eat it enthusiastically if given everyday. I'm hoping they will get used to blink and than I can change them from felix to blink. I will also try canagen.


Today I found white round button type large piece in felix wet food, it was large and I got worried. I quickly went into the wash room to wash my hands because I didn't wanted to touch the food with my fingers without washed hands. My cat was eating from the other side so I thought I will quickly come back and take the piece out but when I returned after one minute she had already eaten it because I couldn't find it. I was worried what this could be as I'm already finding tiny white pieces in the food for the last few months but this was whiter and perfect round shape seemed like a tablet. I regretted why didn't I took the food away and throw it. I monitored my cat she is a lot sleepy and not so playful as before. Today is the second day and she's still very sleepy. Today in the morning I gave my cats felix from another box but than my parcel arrived from Zooplus and I fed they catessy. They seem to like it I hope they all eat it happily so that I get rid of felix. My cat who ate the white button left her food and ate only few bites. I don't know it's because she didn't like the food or is not feeling well. I don't know what felix is mixing in their food but my two cats are loosing weight. My ginger Tom has just come in and done after using the litter box and pieces of poo are sticking out of his back side hanging down. This has never happened to him before so I'm not sure if it's the new food causing this or it just happened. I also fed them some feringa dry food kibbles 4-5 piece only. They really like dry food but I sometimes give them as a treat as I was told by theRoyal canin nutritionist that mixing two different brands of wet n dry can cause inbalance in the body. Dry food also causes upset tummy in my younger cats. Perhaps I shouldn't have given two different foods at the same day to try. I will see how new catessy goes. I hope they like it. I've already tried high protein pate type foods and my other cat always have some blood in his poo if I feed high protein diet. Maybe he finds it too rich.


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

Today I also found black spots on felix food. In the morning my cat had already eaten when I noticed them and threw away the remaining food and on lunch time I also noticed and took pictures


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Stop feeding the Felix is my advice. Have they ever gotten back to you regarding all these issues?



jasmine2 said:


> I was told by theRoyal canin nutritionist that mixing two different brands of wet n dry can cause inbalance in the body.


What hogwash. The more variety the better, but I would avoid giving any kibble at all. Feeding a rotation of brands is really essential because no brand is perfect, they all come with possible imbalances. Feeding a variety ensures your cats aren't getting too much of one thing or too little of something else.

Has Felix ever gotten back to you regarding what those white pieces are?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@jasmine2

Hi,
I am pretty sure like @Tigermoon and others have said, the white bits are nutritional components.
As said, I have seen them in Animonda exotic. Just recently, I began feeding Leonardo tins again and they have white flecks. Pretty sure just taurine or other nutritional additives.
But as @lorilu said, if it worries you, you can just stop feeding Felix.
Felix is not very good quality, so you lose nothing by switching to a healthier food.
Maybe try this:

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/miamor/ragout_royale/37433

Similar to Felix but better.


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

Summercat said:


> @jasmine2
> 
> Hi,
> I am pretty sure like @Tigermoon and others have said, the white bits are nutritional components.
> ...


Recently I've discovered black marks on felix as you can see from the pictures. I don't know if it's mould or something else. I'm trying to feed them catessy as they don't like pate style but it's not their favourite either.


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

Bb87 said:


> I too have had the same problem. Dont usually use forums but only came on google today to find out what the weird white pieces in the food are. I don't think they are fat as they are hard, grainy to the touch and break into tiny particles when you rub them with your fingers. What's worse is, if left over night and the cat bowl dries, even if shes finished her food, the little white bits are hard like hard brittle flakes, and if you rub them they turn to powder. This is quite worrying as it doesnt look right at all. I'll attach some images too. Funny enough there are multiple languages listed on the packet (not uncommon I know, but the packaging seems foreign) Russian on the back of the packet, and underneath on the date it says 05.2022 RU 40/1.
> 
> I will contact quality control too, as I think this is a major problem.


There has been latest recall on dry cat foods Ava cat food, Applaws dry food, Sainsbury's hypoallergenic dry food.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

jasmine2 said:


> There has been latest recall on dry cat foods Ava cat food, Applaws dry food, Sainsbury's hypoallergenic dry food.


There's already a separate thread on the recall food.


----------

